# Anybody with drag strip experience on 6-speed (manual) CC or Passat?



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Took it to the drag strip last night with the Golf R IC addition. Mixed bag of results so nothing concrete to reveal. Problem A) It was 96* all day. I was there at night (7:30 PM to 10:30 PM) and it was cooler, but not anything to brag about. I'm guessing 80*? Problem B) I can't launch this thing worth a crap on the OEM Conti all-season radials! I tried traction control activated; it just bogs the engine big time. I feather the clutch off the line with TC off; I can get a decent launch (sometimes) but I've had that "hanging RPM" situation kill a few passes. In other words, you do a drag style speed shift without letting off the gas and it will stay at 7000 RPM and won't come down with clutch either engaged or disengaged. So to save the clutch, you abort the pass. 
I had one good pass where I got a good launch and missed 3rd gear. AAAGH! 
My best MPH last night was 92.58 compared to a cooler night with the standard IC best of 92.42 MPH. Comparing two runs last night using the 1/8 mile MPH (before 3rd gear), I could SPECULATE I was on my way to a 95 MPH run. That would be considerably better than 92.4 MPH. But I hate the "coulda, woulda, shoulda" game so I have to leave it with a hotter night produced a slight MPH gain with the Golf R IC. 
I also have installed the HPA red mount. I'm not sure if that aided, made worse or no change on the traction. If nothing, it sure helps with the shifter. 
Next time I go out, I will just drag it with shifts like you would do on the street. Maybe I'm being a little aggressive. I would still like a consistent MPH before I ad the HPA ECU upgrade. 
Some other day I would like to try some stickier tires. 

Best ET today: 15.25 with 120# passenger. 
Best MPH to date: 92.58. Warm night with Golf R IC. 

Mods: APR CAI Stage II Carbonio - HPD Down-pipe & mid-pipe. HPA red doggone mount.


----------

